# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  eGain Virtual Assistant, eGain Corporation, Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - eGain Corporation

egain.com/products/virtual-assistant-software

----------


## Airicist

eGain's new Virtual Assistant

Published on Jun 5, 2013

----------


## Airicist

How the virtual assistant improves customer service

Published on Feb 16, 2017




> eGain's Virtual Assistant can improve your web and mobile site's ability to engage customers, while deflecting contacts to your agents.
> Artificial Agent. Real Intelligent.

----------

